# How Much Smoke and Air for Great Flavor in you food.....   Pic of turkey added



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2013)

Disclaimer.....  This is my FIRST ever video so don't be too critical about my "lack of skills".... 

Many folks have noted acrid, creosote flavor in their foods...  The remedy that works for me is lots of air and thin wispy blue smoke....  

Below is my smoker running this AM and there is a turkey in it....  after about 2-3 hours the bird will go in the oven to finish cooking....

That's so the smoke is mild and I can get a "crisp" not rubbery finish on the skin....

I mostly use Todd Johnson's Pitmaster's Blend of pellets because of their mild flavor that everyone can appreciate...

Dave



I tried to figure out how to stop the other videos from showing up at the end of this video, but it outsmarted me.....    Dave 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

And here is the Turkey....   3  hours of Pitmaster's Choice Pellets..... 1 full row of pellets...  about 4 ounces of pellets....

Turkey was brined overnight...  Rinsed and dried .... put in refer overnight with damp paper towel covering the bird....

Came out pretty good......  Nice light color... light smoke... should be a nice light flavor of smoke also....   The dry skin allows for an even smoke....   No acidic taste...  no creosote taste...    Dave













Turkey 1.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 23, 2013






As the bird cooks in the oven, tented with foil, the smoke should permeate the meat nicely.....   This bird is going for a Christmas present so this is the last you will see of it.....   Sorry, no money shots this time......

Dave

Edit to add turkey picture...


----------



## rehless (Dec 23, 2013)

Dave, looking good. Don't need much smoke for poultry.


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 23, 2013)

Dave, your voice sounds just like I imagined it would sound.  Every time I read one of your posts, I'm going to read it in your voice now. LOL.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2013)

rehless said:


> Dave, looking good. Don't need much smoke for poultry.



You are right about that....  Less is really better at times and I think Turkey is one of those....



ScooterMagoo said:


> Dave, your voice sounds just like I imagined it would sound.  Every time I read one of your posts, I'm going to read it in your voice now. LOL.



Scooter....  I had a really intelligent, good looking dude fill in the voice...  Kind of a mix between John Wayne, Steve McQueen and Clint Eastwood....  Now you got more to think about....    

Dave


----------



## driedstick (Dec 25, 2013)

Dave that looks great - very nice


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Dave

 For a first video, that was pretty darn good   Really enjoyed it.  Do it again!!!

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice job Dave!  GREAT looking bird!


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 7, 2014)

Great job dave. You should do a series to share your knowledge.  Heck, smokingmeatforrums.com should expand in this area.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2014)

dwsmith43 said:


> Great job dave. You should do a series to share your knowledge.  Heck, smokingmeatforrums.com should expand in this area.




When I got here I was a dummy..... I learned quite a bit...  all of it from the great members here....   I'm still a dummy.....   Only smarter....


----------

